# which partition manager works on vista???



## mayneu (Jan 26, 2007)

hi guys, i wanna resize a portion of hard disk on my laptop with vista OS. i tried several softwares like paragon, easeus & free partition manager. none were compatible with vista.
could anyone tell me which one works on vista & best to resize hard disk with vista installed on it??? pls urgent, i am running out of disk space on c drive.... help me as soon as possible guys....


----------



## techtronic (Jan 26, 2007)

*Start-> Run -> diskmgmt.msc *


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

VISTA ITSELF HAs a resize option so no need for a extra DM,

go to manage when you right click my computer then to storage and then you will see how to do it .. click in the partition you want to resize and DO IT


----------



## mayneu (Jan 26, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> VISTA ITSELF HAs a resize option so no need for a extra DM,
> 
> go to manage when you right click my computer then to storage and then you will see how to do it .. click in the partition you want to resize and DO IT


inbuilt vista partition manager is not at all good. i tried increasing the size on c drive, but there is no option to do it on c drive... its not upto the mark....
tell me guys any other best partition managers which works on vista for sure pls......


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2007)

as of now none of the softs r compatible wit vista.... even i use diskmgmt.msc only... too bad it doesnt support ext3 operations...


----------



## mayneu (Jan 27, 2007)

i had to uninstall vista & then install media centre & then install acronis disk director to resize partition then install vista after formatting my hard disk....
no alternative as of now to increase the free space on c drive where vista is sitting....


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

i hav a triple boot xp,vista,fc6.. I do all my partitioning thru xp only..


----------



## techtronic (Jan 27, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i hav a triple boot xp,vista,fc6.. I do all my partitioning thru xp only..



*Whats your Hard Drive Capacity ?*


----------



## mayneu (Jan 28, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i hav a triple boot xp,vista,fc6.. I do all my partitioning thru xp only..


yes , i agree... thats what i mean by that. with vista alone u cant even shake ur hard disk here and there. u need to have other OS to resize ur HDD...
vista wont allow u to resize its root partition.... right???


----------



## madrasi (Jan 28, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> as of now none of the softs r compatible wit vista.... even i use diskmgmt.msc only... too bad it doesnt support ext3 operations...



Vista may not ever support Linux partition types.how can MS do such a thing?


----------



## stella (Aug 29, 2008)

EASEUS Partition Manager Home Edition is a free one, so it can not be used on vista. You can tyr PC tools which acclaim that they can support VISTA.Besides, I know that EASEUS will release a new edition which can support vista next in September. You can also have a try of it.


----------



## din (Aug 29, 2008)

Is there any particular reason you have to partition inside Vista itself ?

If not, why not try Gparted ? 

Shutdown, change settings to boot form CD, and try it. Once it is done, go back to Vista. 

Get Gparted Live CD. That is free, opensource and will do the work.

Get it from - *gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php

Credits : All credits goes to the senior member Nucleuskore who posted details in this forum many times.


----------

